# Cutting and tying...



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi all, some time ago I asked about a cheap rotary cutter that I have bought, it has worked fine but I order another one and some new tools so now I have tree questions...

First: what do u think about the rotary cutter, the replacement blades, the cutting mat and the cutting ruler I ordered from http://www.slingshotchannelstore.de/english/do-it-yourself/, are they good quality/ would they work fine?

Second: With what type of string do u tie the band to the pouch?

And third: what are all your tools for cutting/ tying bands?

Sorry... I just ask many things about cutting and tying bands because I think that was one of the most important things I need to now about slingshots, because bands are the most important thing in any slingshot!

Thank u very much!!!! ;  

SSPT...


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Cheap cutters and mats work fine. I use cheap no-name ones and have no problems. Keeping the blade sharp or replacing it often is a good idea. Using a self-healing cutting mat makes the rotary blade work a lot better and last longer.

I use cheap terylene craft string, but I have also used cotton kitchen string. Both work well. Soft-fibre string (like cotton, linen or terylene) of around 0.6mm diameter seems to be the best.

Cut the latex with a cheap rotary cutter on a cheap self-healing mat. Cut tubes and string with scissors. Tie with one metal pony-clamp hooked onto a plywood frame with another peg to hold the pouch by one of its band holes. Plenty of examples of these things throughout the forum.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*First* - I'm not familiar with the cutter that you ordered.

*Second* - 1745 cuffs with a constrictor knot tied on top.... 100% mercerized cotton crochet thread, size #3

*Third* - Fiskars cutter & mat set, Arkansas stone to sharpen rotary blade, scissors, Btoon jig, plastic ruler, hemostats


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

ash and Northerner, thanks for the helpful information. For tie i will look for a cotton string!


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

I've tried almost everything suggested on this forum for tying pouches. My best results come from #3 cotton crochet thread.


----------

